# Bottles found in Chesapeake bay



## Roney (Mar 5, 2021)

These bottles were recovered while dredging for oysters in the Chesapeake bay. Does anyone have any insight on the strap side with the AL logo?


----------



## RCO (Mar 5, 2021)

I've never heard of anyone finding bottles when oyster fishing but a lot of garbage was thrown into rivers and lakes or nearby and maybe found its way into the water eventually


----------



## Roney (Mar 6, 2021)

RCO said:


> I've never heard of anyone finding bottles when oyster fishing but a lot of garbage was thrown into rivers and lakes or nearby and maybe found its way into the water eventually


My sons girlfriends dad is a Waterman, he pulls them up quite often.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 6, 2021)

RCO said:


> I've never heard of anyone finding bottles when oyster fishing but a lot of garbage was thrown into rivers and lakes or nearby and maybe found its way into the water eventually


I lived in Maryland 40 yrs. near Chesapeake and heard and read these newspaper stories of Oyster harvesters pulling up artifacts all the time, arrowheads and other Indian artifacts-old bottles and some other weird things as well. Its true.


----------



## RCO (Mar 6, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I lived in Maryland 40 yrs. near Chesapeake and heard and read these newspaper stories of Oyster harvesters pulling up artifacts all the time, arrowheads and other Indian artifacts-old bottles and some other weird things as well. Its true.



I live in Ontario so not near any ocean side fishing areas , not sure if they also find things like this in atlantic Canada where there is a lot of fishing / lobsters etc


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 6, 2021)

RCO said:


> I live in Ontario so not near any ocean side fishing areas , not sure if they also find things like this in atlantic Canada where there is a lot of fishing / lobsters etc


Oyster dredging is a lot different than crabbing or lobster potting, actual bottom silt is being moved to get to oysters


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 6, 2021)

Roney said:


> These bottles were recovered while dredging for oysters in the Chesapeake bay. Does anyone have any insight on the strap side with the AL logo?


Nice 1890.s era bottles. Sharp and Dohme was Baltimore based. The flask is sweet-never seen this monogram.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm interested in the flask.. For real


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 7, 2021)

The Sharp & Dohme is more common in amber.. I've dug prolly 3-4 dozen in amber


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 9, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Oyster dredging is a lot different than crabbing or lobster potting, actual bottom silt is being moved to get to oysters





Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Oyster dredging is a lot different than crabbing or lobster potting, actual bottom silt is being moved to get to oysters





Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I lived in Maryland 40 yrs. near Chesapeake and heard and read these newspaper stories of Oyster harvesters pulling up artifacts all the time, arrowheads and other Indian artifacts-old bottles and some other weird things as well. Its true.





Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I lived in Maryland 40 yrs. near Chesapeake and heard and read these newspaper stories of Oyster harvesters pulling up artifacts all the time, arrowheads and other Indian artifacts-old bottles and some other weird things as well. Its true.


There was a 1991 Baltimore Sun story on this topic.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 9, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Oyster dredging is a lot different than crabbing or lobster potting, actual bottom silt is being moved to get to oysters


I have a friend in Virginia and this is what they do to find bottles in water.  I would like to try one for looking in my local bodies of water.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 9, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I have a friend in Virginia and this is what they do to find bottles in water.  I would like to try one for looking in my local bodies of water.


City harbors would be a great place to start.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

RCO said:


> I've never heard of anyone finding bottles when oyster fishing but a lot of garbage was thrown into rivers and lakes or nearby and maybe found its way into the water eventually


I know a seller that constantly posts bottle found trolling for oysters in the Chesapeake bay. Usually they are sand blasted but every now and then he gets a good one.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 9, 2021)

Same down here in Florida there is a guy that hunts mangrove estuaries and nearby areas I believe in the keys and he sells his finds he doesn't want but they are covered with barnacles and such. They have that pirate shipwreck booty type look that some people love.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

Such cool bottles the flask poison and that little square sample whiskey are the highlights for me


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Same down here in Florida there is a guy that hunts mangrove estuaries and nearby areas I believe in the keys and he sells his finds he doesn't want but they are covered with barnacles and such. They have that pirate shipwreck booty type look that some people love.


Seller on Ebay Southernglass sells barnacle and coral encrusted bottles. Mangroves are a scary place. Getting tangled up in the roots would be my biggest fear.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 10, 2021)

They put on a bounty hunt for the giant burmese pythons down in the everglades, slopping around in that stuff is not for this kid, I stay on the pavement. Yeah Florida can keep its bottles it has claimed, digging bottles here has severe limitations plus most areas didn't see populous activity until the early 1900's. Was that an alligator I just saw out the side of my eye.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> They put on a bounty hunt for the giant burmese pythons down in the everglades, slopping around in that stuff is not for this kid, I stay on the pavement. Yeah Florida can keep its bottles it has claimed, digging bottles here has severe limitations plus most areas didn't see populous activity until the early 1900's. Was that an alligator I just saw out the side of my eye.


False alarm...just a log!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 10, 2021)

Yeah when I'm in the Peace river looking for fossils and sharks teeth you would not believe how many things appear to be alligators.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Yeah when I'm in the Peace river looking for fossils and sharks teeth you would not believe how many things appear to be alligators.


Creepy or what? Is it really worth it? Just the stress alone. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Creepy or what? Is it really worth it? Just the stress alone.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I've learned to live with them as long as they don't come on my porch. They are in the canal I bass fish across the street from my house and they stay in there for the most part.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I've learned to live with them as long as they don't come on my porch. They are in the canal I bass fish across the street from my house and they stay in there for the most part.


As long as you respect thier boundaries they leave you alone.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 10, 2021)

I love peace river


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I love peace river


You look for fossils also? There are places in N.J. you can find them in Big Brook Preserve.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 10, 2021)

I live next to the peace river, yes I do!!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I live next to the peace river, yes I do!!!!


What happened to ahhh ya!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 10, 2021)

I wasn't sure if it came out right. In my head it sounding great but wasn't sure if it came across the same way. Soooooo. Ahhhhhh ya!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I wasn't sure if it came out right. In my head it sounding great but wasn't sure if it came across the same way. Soooooo. Ahhhhhh ya!!!


I think it came across just fine.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 10, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I've learned to live with them as long as they don't come on my porch. They are in the canal I bass fish across the street from my house and they stay in there for the most part.


Can I bring some of the neighborhood feral cats to your house and dump them... don't tell SPCA


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 10, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Can I bring some of the neighborhood feral cats to your house and dump them... don't tell SPCA



Sounds like my house.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 11, 2021)

Nope


UncleBruce said:


> Can I bring some of the neighborhood feral cats to your house and dump them... don't tell SPCA


, we already have a few of those plus bobcats and racoons that walk thru the yard on a regular basis. Its a jungle/zoo .


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

Don't forget the coyotes!


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 11, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Don't forget the coyotes!


Have seen a few here but not in the yard. We do have a lot of "cats" coming here from other states.....with their campers in tow. Seeing quite a few Washington state plates this year.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 11, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Have seen a few here but not in the yard. We do have a lot of "cats" coming here from other states.....with their campers in tow. Seeing quite a few Washington state plates this year.


I was thinking more along the lines of setting up a gator buffet...


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 11, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of setting up a gator buffet...


Yeah I could see that lol,  Gators don't eat that often, lot of time between meals surprisingly. Gators get a bad rap, now crocs are a different animal altogether.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Yeah I could see that lol,  Gators don't eat that often, lot of time between meals surprisingly. Gators get a bad rap, now crocs are a different animal altogether.



Agreed. Alligators for the most part are scared non aggressive lizards but crocodiles are very aggressive territorial very dangerous lizards. I have been known eat fresh caught gator tail though.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 11, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Agreed. Alligators for the most part are scared non aggressive lizards but crocodiles are very aggressive territorial very dangerous lizards. I have been known eat fresh caught gator tail though.


Careful, You don't want to eat too much of that, it will give you swamp ass for sure......heh heh get it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Can I bring some of the neighborhood feral cats to your house and dump them... don't tell SPCA


Our town wants to round up and dispose of all the feral cats. Just for being homeless. Not sure if any of you realize how cats have no rights. Not like a dog. Case in point, if you kill a cat crossing the street. You don't have to report the incident. If you kill a dog, you have to by law go to the nearest policestation and report it.  
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Agreed. Alligators for the most part are scared non aggressive lizards but crocodiles are very aggressive territorial very dangerous lizards. I have been known eat fresh caught gator tail though.


They are not classified as lizards.  Alligators, Crocodiles, Caimans and Gharials are all Crocodilians buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> They are not classified as lizards.  Alligators, Crocodiles, Caimans and Gharials are all Crocodilians buddy.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Thats like saying killer whales where not wolves at one time.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Sounds like my house.View attachment 220947


Around here we need by law a breeders permit to have more than 4 cats. Not that people don't.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Thats like saying killer whales where not wolves at one time.


You said it not me. I don't really want to start a discussion on evolution. It is what it is.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You said it not me. I don't really want to start a discussion on evolution. It is what it is.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Lmao. Yep I will stop right here, and get back to the bottle revolution.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Lmao. Yep I will stop right here, and get back to the bottle revolution.


I whole heartedly agree buddy. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 17, 2021)

I meant evolution... opps


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 17, 2021)

We saved "Crash" from the shelter. Best cat ever. Bad kitty get down from there!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> We saved "Crash" from the shelter. Best cat ever. Bad kitty get down from there!!


Looks like my old cat Socks. He had the bandana triangle on his neck and white socks on his feet. No white belly though. Nice eyes on your cat.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

